# Pentium G Series vs. i3 Series



## happy (Jan 7, 2012)

Why is pentium G series cheaper than i3 series?  Both have 3mb cache but pentium g series has more ghz.  Additionally both are dual cores.  Why is G series cheaper.  Which one would be better for moderate gaming?  Would a H61 mobo like this one --->Gigabyte Core i753 H61 LGA1155 DDR3 PCIE SATA MATX Motherboard GA-H61M-S2H be able to handle a pcie x16 card like a ATI 6950 GPU?  Both (well some i3 have hd 3000) have hd 2000 graphics too.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jan 7, 2012)

Hyperthreading and i3 is better.


----------



## Suhidu (Jan 7, 2012)

The i3 has hyperthreading, and a PCIe Graphics Card works in any x16 PCIe slot.


----------



## happy (Jan 7, 2012)

JrRacinFan said:


> Hyperthreading and i3 is better.


Does hyperthreading really affect the performance of the game experience?


----------



## Jetster (Jan 7, 2012)

http://www.xbitlabs.com/articles/cpu/display/pentium-g850-g840-g620_8.html


----------



## happy (Jan 7, 2012)

Jetster said:


> http://www.xbitlabs.com/articles/cpu/display/pentium-g850-g840-g620_8.html


So I take after reading that article that when comparing the G620 to the i3 2100, the G620 is pretty much the same as the i3 2100 but consumes a bit less power, but I guess G620 will suffer when running mutiple applications that the i3 2100 will do easily right?  As opposed to using more energy how will it affect the system?


----------



## digibucc (Jan 7, 2012)

i3 also supports faster ram and has "avx" instruction set, though idk what that is.
it looks like i3'a integrated video is MUCH better.

you can look at the differences via intel spec pages
http://ark.intel.com/products/53422/
http://ark.intel.com/products/53480


----------



## Jetster (Jan 7, 2012)

happy said:


> So I take after reading that article that when comparing the G620 to the i3 2100, the G620 is pretty much the same as the i3 2100 but consumes a bit less power, but I guess G620 will suffer when running mutiple applications that the i3 2100 will do easily right?  As opposed to using more energy how will it affect the system?



The i3 consumes less power. Has a better graphics chip and hyper threading. But you bring up a good point. The i3 is almost twice as much. In my HTPC I run a i3 550 with on board graphics. I opted for this over the G620 plus dedicated graphics


----------



## happy (Jan 7, 2012)

Does the faster 1333mhz memory that the i3 can handle make a huge difference than the 1066 mhz memory.


----------



## Jetster (Jan 7, 2012)

happy said:


> Does the faster 1333mhz memory that the i3 can handle make a huge difference than the 1066 mhz memory.



No. I will tell you this though. I opted for the i3 mainly because I wanted the low power and no graphics card (even less power) for an HTPC its perfect. The i3 2100 is $15 off right now making $20 more than the G840 so its on sale


----------



## happy (Jan 7, 2012)

Well did some research; here is one example -->http://lockergnome.net/questions/173401/1066mhz-vs-1333mhz-doubts. 
I guess it doesn't make a huge difference, but I still have to research more into the hyper-threading that the G620 lacks.  I still question why the G620 can handle running multiple applications better than the i3 2100 just because of the Hyperthreading.


----------



## happy (Jan 7, 2012)

Jetster said:


> No. I will tell you this though. I opted for the i3 mainly because I wanted the low power and no graphics card (even less power) for an HTPC its perfect. The i3 2100 is $15 off right now making $20 more than the G840 so its on sale



Have you used the G620 before?  Is there a noticeable difference between the two when gaming and multitasking or even watching a high quality rip?

I don't plan to get the G840 because I am just building a super cheap rig that will be able to handle some gaming and multitasking without exceeding $250.


----------



## Jetster (Jan 7, 2012)

happy said:


> Have you used the G620 before?  Is there a noticeable difference between the two when gaming and multitasking or even watching a high quality rip?
> 
> I don't plan to get the G840 because I am just building a super cheap rig that will be able to handle some gaming and multitasking without exceeding $250.


No Ive never used any of the G series. I would imagine they would do moderate gaming, but also not sure about how it overclocks

I did just go from the Core 2 Duo E8400 and it did pretty good with gaming  so here are some comparatives

http://en.inpai.com.cn/doc/enshowcont.asp?id=7977


----------



## happy (Jan 7, 2012)

Jetster said:


> No Ive never used any of the G series. I would imagine they would do moderate gaming, but also not sure about how it overclocks
> 
> I did just go from the Core 2 Duo E8400 and it did pretty good with gaming  so here are some comparatives
> 
> http://en.inpai.com.cn/doc/enshowcont.asp?id=7977



Nice.  But I don't plan to overclock, but it does seem that i3 would be the better choice given the hd 2000 if I just plan to play moderate gaming. I guess I will just buy some super cheap ddr3 (which are pretty cheap now) to compensate for the i3 2100.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jan 7, 2012)

@happy & jetster

Neither chip would overclock(rather limited to bclk). Neither supports Turbo clocking to add the +4 multiplier overclock.


----------



## happy (Jan 7, 2012)

JrRacinFan said:


> @happy & jetster
> 
> Neither chip would overclock(rather limited to bclk). Neither supports Turbo clocking to add the +4 multiplier overclock.



Yea I know that it doesn't overclock (not to be rude).  I actually try to stay away from the overclock.


----------

